# old AC Gilbert Co. American Flyer



## SLScheuermann (Mar 31, 2009)

Hi all,

I have several questions about a model train that has been boxed up in my basement for the last 4 or 5 years. A dear friend willed in to my now 7 year old son. I have no idea that scale it is, but it is larger than HO. The rails are just a hair under 1 inch apart, say maybe 31/32. Can anyone tell me what scale is this?

I am thinking that the set dates from the 1960's. It is from "The A.C. Gilbert Co., New Haven, Conn" It was well used by my friend and needs some TLC. I have not tried anything out to see if it works. The engine is a 300 AC Reading 4-4-2 and comes with several cars (all labled American Flyer), accessories, track and transformer.

Of course my son wants me to put it together so he can play with it right now. That does not appear to be an option at this moment. But I do want to get him a train set for his birthday. I am torn between an HO scale set, or attempting to figure out the scale of this gift and purchasing a modern set for him to play with. The idea being combining the sets at a future date when I am more confident that he will not destroy this one (and to give me time to fix this one!) Perhaps in another few years I will be willing to let him have his hands on this old one, but not yet. Tho a part of me is wondering about selling this and starting new.

Does anyone here have one of these that can offer me some pointers on fixing it up?


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

Hmm, chances are it is S scale, one of the less popular scales... Is this your engine?

http://www.geocities.com/theupstairstrain/engines-Atlantic.html


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

You have an S scale Flyer set made from '49-50. If you're mechanically inclined, they should only need a good clean and lube and that would be fairly easy to figure out. Flyer is not exceptionally valuable (the price I found for your loco from two sources was $30), like any older trains, there are desirable pieces to be found but nothing like the Lionel madness of the late 80s-early 90s. Personally, I'd enjoy the set for what it is and who it came from.


----------



## SLScheuermann (Mar 31, 2009)

Thanks Guys!

Yup, it is a 1949-1950 Flyer.  I compared it to the pics/description.


----------



## Lester Perry (Nov 7, 2008)

I agree with Shaygetz enjoy it from a friend. As far as your son is concerned. I may get some reproof from some guys out there but I would get a G scale. I bought one for my grandson when he was about 6 and he really enjoyed it. Now my second grandson at age 4 likes it. I just get it out every once in a while for now but in a couple of years I think that will change. It is big enough that they can play with it. Extra track is a little expensive. but keep looking for good deals they are out there. If he really has fun with it wait until he is a little older then I suggest HO


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

100 percent agreement with lester


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

*American Flyer*

You may want to read.
Pictures, parts, and collector information.

If you buy new Lionel does sell American Flyer S gage. CHeck the catalog online at Lionel.com. Buying new is a good idea. Scale is a matter of preference. You can stay in S scale and run the old with the new.


----------



## n1vets333 (Jul 12, 2009)

I bought many old af engines and cars from yard sales that needed lubing and some minor fixes, but all was very simple and they ran like no ones business. These are solid quality trains. You and your son should clean them together and then run them.


----------



## stationmaster (Dec 7, 2008)

Memories are what will be the destiny for the train. Your friend was kind to give it to your son. The scale, S-scale, although less in demand, is a fair size for your son. Enjoy the unit and remember your friend.

Bob


----------

